# New member and question



## alburtis26 (Oct 6, 2016)

New member from PA. I have been reading (and learning from) many of the threads already. First off, thanks to everyone! My father always put a layout up every October, and though temporary (it came down every January) it was always great to work with him and to create something new each year. Though it has been over 30 years since those days, I am finally able to put a layout up (it too will be temporary) of my own. I am trying to use as much of the items my father had but would like to try some new things as well. I probably won't post much (I have always felt a good way to learn was to sit quietly and listen) - but I did want to thank everyone for helping though you may not even realize someone is reading your posts - many from a long time ago!
All of that to get to a question - Can anyone give me any advice in creating a better trolley road. I was hoping to have a cobblestone look to it. It would be for a Lionel 60 trolley. Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi , and welcome. Questions are fine, actually necessary sometimes. So feel free to ask. I'm not much good at the scenery stuff, so not much help there I've done the same as you , broke out the family trains for the holidays, then went with a year round layout. If its temporary, maybe you can print one out on some cardstock? Or some use foam insulation board carved out. I've only seen walls etc, so not sure how it would work under the track. What track are you using?


----------



## alburtis26 (Oct 6, 2016)

wow - wasn't expecting help that quick - thanks! Using Lionel o27 tubular - some of it very old. I did see some of the foam ideas for crossings and thought maybe I could modify that to work. I have an artistic daughter that might be able to work with the foam for a texture.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Lol, depends if I'm on or not some try plaster too, then carve it out. The o 27 is lower to the ground then typical o track so it might be a good option for the trolly. The problem is that it will sit higher then the cobblestone. For me , its about fun and not perfection. So it wouldn't matter so much. Some like perfect models, I go for toy layouts


----------



## alburtis26 (Oct 6, 2016)

Yep - all about the fun (and doing something with my dad and my daughters). thanks again.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

You can buy textured sheets of styrene, cardstock, or foam in a cobblestone pattern. Gluing some of that down, perhaps with suitable backing, would give you a cobblestone street.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Search Proto87 stores, they have lots of trolley track and cobble stone pavement, not sure if its O gauge


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

I found this image... he appears to be using some form of sculpting putty, or maybe clay.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Clever idea using the brass square tubes to make
paving bricks. They come
in various sizes at hobby shops and you could likely
find one for each scale.

But, likely, the easiest 'paving between rails would
be using, as suggested earlier, styrene sheets from
hobby shops. They come in various designs, bricks
included and in various scales.

Don


----------



## alburtis26 (Oct 6, 2016)

Thanks to all. I think we are going to try the sheets. Since it is temp. , It may be the easiest for putting up and taking down. And they may be able to be used over again each year


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Kato offer their sectional Initram track in HO which includes paved roadbed. Would be easy to break down and put up. Expensive though.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

If I were pressed to make a guess, the material in that last photo is something very much like Homasote.


----------

